# 12 week old needs help with confidence



## vizslababyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

hey all. ive been reading tons on this site and it's been great getting me ready for my new boy, but i was wondering if anyone has a mellow vizsla out there? i have had friends and neighbors with vizslas and the one common trait was all the energy these dogs/ puppies had. 
i brought my puppy home today and while i expected him to be quite nervous about his new surroundings its more then i was expecting. he hasnt made a sound, not to cry, bark or whine. he wont eat anything, even the tasty liver treats i got for special occasions. he shakes like hes cold (which is impossible since my apartment is a toasty 70 during the day. i have been trying to take him outside when he wakes up, after he plays etc to start potty training him, but he just sits down and doesnt move. in fact besides chasing a tennis ball that i was rolling around for him in my apartment he hasnt really even wanted to play. i dont know much about his situation before he came to me, but i get the feeling he was alone a lot, and never had a collar or leash till now. the up side i guess is that he went right into his crate for bed, and hasnt been barking or whining to irritate the neighbors. but if anyone has any ideas how to make my new pup more comfortable and confident (and more willing to walk on a leash outside so he can go potty _outside_) please let me know. i was looking at puppy classes, but im worried he will just shut down with that many new people and dogs around. we have an apt with the vet tomorrow, so ill be asking them as well. but any advice, tricks, stories would be great!
ps.in regards to potty training i live in an apartment, on a busy street, so i cant just let him out into the backyard. there are parks and trails nearby i was looking forward to taking him to, but he doesnt seem to want to exercise...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I gave U a like... maybe that builds confidence 


Just let him be himself for a while, just observe, they are amazing creatures... and don't forget to take him potty often, very often.... 

OOPS... hopefully you live on the ground floor... just kidding. Will end up spending a lot of time outside.

Welcome to the forum and ... pictures are mandatory!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

First day......... Imagine at the age of 3, you were removed from the family you had known since birth......you'd be feeling a little list too. 

Just chill, relax, and spend time with puppy. He'll come around in time. The more you worry the slower the process of becoming comfortable in his new environment.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Try an Adaptil defuser which will help the pup to settle. 

Also if you notice the tail is often curled up under the pup then try to lift it up to give them some confidence. Also I agree with the others, give him some time. He will settle but the above suggestions might help this to happen quicker.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Our V has been branded a dud by many people who know of the V brand cause he is a serious thinker/observer and happy to sit/lie on the couch chewing on a fluffy toy rather than playing with a ball or jumping around like a mad hatter. He didn't once whine/cry since he's been away from his mom and in some sense prefer the company of big adult dogs instead of other pups or exited small adult dogs (that was until his toes broke and now the seeing another dog is like taking ecstasy). 

In the beginning he was also a bit of a scardy cat so would get nervous and jumpy when he heard loud noises like cars etc. He was also the biggest pup of the litter so got nicknamed the fat lazy one.

Reading this forum I've realised that all Vs are different although they all share certain common characteristics. I think our pup as an observer is a very clever dog and doesn't miss much. He is now 5 months, still bit jittery when we go for walks and easily get board playing with a ball but loves running around being chased and adores water. He has never chewed on anything that didn't belong to him, was housetrained within 2 weeks and learned to mouth softly when having the sharkies before he learned the stay command.....so all in all, I think that his sedatery habits in the beginning wasn't all that bad. 

Just giving him lots of love, attention and patience will eventually give him the confidence he needs to make you realise he is a V through and through.

Good luck!!


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Great advice above. Just patience, cuddles, and constant reassurance. Eventually he'll feel right at home, and once he trusts you, he'll be comfortable outside.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes he is just a new baby. Way to early to worrie about anything.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to trust the other posters who feel this is in the range of normal. There is a lot of experience on this board!!

But, it seems odd to me too and I would be worried as well. (not a good thing to say to someone who is a little worried - sorry). That being said, if he is just a little slow to adjust, he may need more than a day. A 12 week puppy is different than an 8 week puppy and I think could change the expectations maybe? Especially, if he didn't receive the right kind of socialization before coming home to you. 

I actually wouldn't coddle too much when he is cowering. You want to reward bravery or moving around on his own and give him the space to do so. So, when he chases the toy, that's when he gets the praise and petting (in a gentle way, not a big way). But, when he is scared, leave him be and let him decide to explore when ready. 

I know that the first time Oso went to puppy play time, he was shaking and trying to hide under the chairs. But, the very next time, he was racing around trying to play with everyone. All those doggies were so scary to him at first! Perhaps your new surroundings are that way for the little guy. I'll be expecting an update  I'm also interested in what the vet will say.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would give him a few days to settle in. I have heard of a couple labs that were loners. Even with their littler mates they preferred to lay by themselves, not with the pack. They both became great working dogs but didn't like to just interact with people for fun or comfort. They laid back and watched. Its way to early for you to make any decisions on your pups temperament.
Can you ask the breeder any questions on how he interacted with littler mates and his family, or is he a rescue?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

luv2laugh said:


> I actually wouldn't coddle too much when he is cowering. You want to reward bravery or moving around on his own and give him the space to do so. So, when he chases the toy, that's when he gets the praise and petting (in a gentle way, not a big way). But, when he is scared, leave him be and let him decide to explore when ready.


Excellent advice L2L. All to often we see dogs that are not confident and the owners reinforce with "it's okay", which is a normal "HUMAN" reaction, but not a normal "DOG" reaction. Be calm and project confidence, ignore the shakes and shy - reward the outgoing and inquisitive no matter how small at first and the confidence will build. 

I've got a two year old Pointer that had very limited social interaction and what there was - was not good. Emotionally she started out at about an 8 week old (timid, withdrawn, peed every time you reached for a collar or a pat. Regardless the *chronological* age, the *emotional* or developmental age is what is important. As others have stated, let Pup adjust on it's terms, reinforce positively the desired, ignore the negative at all costs at this point - Pup can do no wrong, only right.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum!
Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The best thing you can do is get him outside his comfort zone (assuming he has all his shots). This means taking him to the park, taking him to puppy socials at a doggie daycare near you, inviting people over to pet him and give him treats. Resist the urge to pick him up or let him sit on your lap if he is afraid. Talk to him using a confident and happy tone of voice. He is in a crucial development period right now and letting him be shy/scared and hide away in your house is only going to make it worse. The key here is to make every experience positive! Everyone he meets should have treats for him. Ditch the liver treats and give him little bits of warm hot dog. I guarantee he will be willing to sell his soul for them. ;D

Oh, and you must post pictures. We love puppy pictures!


----------



## vizslababyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

so... im a little technologically challenged. how do i post pictures?!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: 12 week old needs help with confidence*



vizslababyboy said:


> so... im a little technologically challenged. how do i post pictures?!


I see you worked it out.... 

Wow is all I can say! . He is one of the best looking pups I've ever seen. I reckon he an absolute knacker shatterer........... That's a **** good dog in Aussie speak.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! LOVE those puppy eyes....and wrinkles! :-*


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey VBB, just a thought. Sometimes, us Hoomans mess up reading pups signals. You might just need time to work him out. While they ate great body language exponents, most Hoomans aren't. Give yourself some time to work him out. He may actually be saying,.......... Wow....... HFG is this place......and my new mum is a pearler.......so glad I got to come here.........a lot to take in for me but............slow it down till I get my furry head around it..........


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Awww - what a handsome boy!
I see he is already claimed human bed, the boy is smart 8) ;D


----------

